# New Nodak Forum Now Available



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The new forum is now available.

All usernames/passwords should've transferred without issue. If you have any login issues, see the Contact Us link in the upper right hand corner.

There has been an issue with around 200 avatars not able to transfer, I'm still looking into why but in the meantime, feel free to re-add your avatar if you have it.

This forum functions pretty much the same as the old one, so there really shouldn't be any major learning curve. The way you upload photos into the forum has changed. To do so, simply go down to "Upload Attachment" tab below where you type a post and the process is about the same as before, but without problems.

I may continue to do some minor tweaks throughout the day, so don't be alarmed if you see a hiccup or two.

Enjoy


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

SWEET............ Lookin nice. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:bartime: Looking good Huey!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Interesting. As I get older, I hate change more! Got to take this place for a spin around the block I guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris

Are all images supposed to transfer? For instance I went to the Deer Hunting section where people can post their buck from this season and most pictures didn't show up for me? What is the best way to post pics on the new forum so they all show up?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job. :beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmmmmm Its a spitting image of another forum i frequent :-? I guess its hard to be unique anymore these days


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm lost.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

lyonch said:


> Hmmmmmm Its a spitting image of another forum i frequent :-? I guess its hard to be unique anymore these days


True. Can you argue with the layout though? It's good!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I have cleared my cookies and such, and I get nothing to show up for the "active Topics" or "New topics" searches


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

farmerj said:


> I have cleared my cookies and such, and I get nothing to show up for the "active Topics" or "New topics" searches


Yea, same here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fallguy said:


> Chris
> 
> Are all images supposed to transfer? For instance I went to the Deer Hunting section where people can post their buck from this season and most pictures didn't show up for me? What is the best way to post pics on the new forum so they all show up?


Thanks for the heads up, I'm in the process of transferring all that now...got missed during the update.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

farmerj said:


> I have cleared my cookies and such, and I get nothing to show up for the "active Topics" or "New topics" searches


Let me look into this - I new there had to be at least one issue with the update.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Actually, there are no searches working currently. I'm sure it's a small bug that I will find today, but in the meantime, just a heads up that it shouldn't be working for anyone.


----------



## jdjacobson (Oct 10, 2003)

lyonch said:


> Hmmmmmm Its a spitting image of another forum i frequent :-? I guess its hard to be unique anymore these days


Looks like the same format as NDPreps, which is the best forum site I visit. Is that what you're talking about or the other outdoors site in ND that I can' t stand reading?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jdjacobson said:


> lyonch said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmm Its a spitting image of another forum i frequent :-? I guess its hard to be unique anymore these days
> ...


No he is talking about a predator hunting forum.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like it, seems more user friendly for the old eyes. How about the "view posts since your last visit" Gone? Am I just too unfocused to see it?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Burly,

Wonderin' the same thing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's there, but it was uncovered that it's not working properly. I'm looking into that while I load all the old forum images.

Luckily I've got a wireless connection at my hunting place.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great! nice new modern look. :beer:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe I'm brain dead or just have fat fingers, but I'm having a helluva time trying to navigate. I'm sure the changes are great and create a more intuitive site environment (must have been some purpose for implementation), but thus far many things have escaped me. The "look" is fine, the "feel" I aint figgered out yet. :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All the searches now work including posts since last visit.

API - honestly, the forum format has barely changed outside the colors. You can still find all the same navigation buttons in the exact same spots and posting has the same layout.

But it is still change - sometimes I gotta move the cheese. :thumb:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There are no links under "the latest" from the Duck, Goose, Pheasant, etc hunting forums. They were up previously but once the new forum went live, they were gone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In my testing, all searching should be working.

FYI


----------



## chickenpooh88 (Dec 18, 2008)

chris uploadung photos has changed or i am doing something wrong,check out my add pointing labs for sale,let me know what i am doing wrong,thanks,good work on keeping this site advancing.would sure be boring without it. thanks again have a good holiday season. lance. PS SENT PICTURE


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris,

Is "View new posts" supposed to work the same as "View post since last login" did in the old version? It doesn't.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Burly1 said:


> I like it, seems more user friendly for the old eyes. How about the "view posts since your last visit" Gone? Am I just too unfocused to see it?


I was wondering the same thing. I hate having to click on every forum to see if there is something interesting to read.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

its' there on the main forum page. upper left hand corner. took me a couple weeks to find it....


----------

